# My Photography (Friend With her Mule Jumping)



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OH WOW, great pics of a beautiful subject, don't they look great together


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

very cute!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That is so cool!!! I had heard that some mules can jump, and now I can see it.
Beautiful mule and girl.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow what a good looking mule 
lovely photos, does your friend compete on him?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

peoples impressions of mules are always "mules are ugly" "mules can't do this"
but i LOVE them they are so georgous.
It has my two fave animals in it


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Love your photos!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Did the uploading site deplete the quality? Otherwise fantastic shots.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I think they look great together. 

Tiny, if you want to see proof in the pudding of mules jumping, look up Meredith Hodges. She is the Queen of Mules. 

I used to Jump and Event a mule, I was priveledged enough to beable to work on a breeding farm where they bred mules. I got to break and train mules, and I ended up with my own for a while. They are fun - and Meredith was my "go to girl".

Great pics. Thanks for sharing! Almost makes me want another mule, but unfortunately I cannot compete with a mule in recognized HT's.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

all mules can jump, most can jump higher then horses from a standstill. it's crazy honestly. but it's convincing the mule that jumping is what it wants to do is the hard part.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

i love them!!! great shots


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Love those long ears.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Yea there a cute couple they do compete actually her other mule was in battle of the breeds a few years ago, mules are pretty neat i must say and this one is a TB/donkey good combo


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Great shots, I love mules!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pics! I have a friend who hunts on a mule & is the funnest thing to ride! lilkitty is spot on about the jumping from a stand still, it's pretty amazing!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Battle of the breeds isn't a "regular comp" though. And that's held at Spruce Meadows. 

I'd get one again, but I need a mount I can compete with regardless of what HT I sign up for. I don't want to be limited.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Great photos! Don't know much about mules, but that one looks really nice.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Love the pictures!


----------

